# Experience with aqueon 15gal column need info asap



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So frustrated got the tank been back to petsmart 2 wasted money on glass got our replacement today look at the bloody thing and there is only three solid plastic rims and the back is lifted. Phoned and asked pets art if a stand was needed I trust the girl but she doesn't own this tank nor has she ever. Anyways she said no, but I have a bad feeling it seems it could collapse.

Anyone else with this tank that has put this on a piece of furniture? We my fish need filtered water so the sooner the help the better. I'm at my witts end the manager was nice enough to drive from Langley store to Scott road and get our replacement but if the stand is needed and he knew we were putting it on our kitchen table (it holds lots of weight) I will not be happy. 

I'm at a breaking point. I don't know what to do for the fish because there isn't enough water in my 36 to be able to run the filter I only have 2 air pumps and between the two it is only 13gal coverage. Definately not enough for 18-25gals of water and 11 fish....

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Might just be me , but that is the most confusing post I have read in some time. Some pix of the tank in question might be helpful here. Why can't you just fill the 36 with fresh water so you can run the filter? 
What are the 11 fish? I would say fill the 36, add the air filters and fish, then take a deep breathe and relax. 
As for the kitchen table, unless you have an Ikea table I would say you'd be safe to put a 15 on it on it. I have stood on many tables and had no issues, so IM sure most tables can handle roughly 100lbs on them


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm with John on this(very confused ) 

I have 1 15G tank on Ikea drawer( maybe this will be trouble lol) and 1 20G long on another drawer for 5 months without any problem so far.. 

I don't know why there isn't enough water for 36G but you should be able to find a HOB filter with extension tube to get it to the bottom of the tank or get a sponge filter.. 

as far as i understand 11 fishes that you have are small tetras( correct me if I'm wrong). their bioload isn't huge as BNP or cichlids. so as long as you keep up with water change, ( I THINK) it should be ok.

yeah post some pictures so others can help you better


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Because i am doing a million things at once so my fish don't die.

I can't fill it up defeats the purpose for the reason of why I got the tanks. My dad doesn't want it running again and he has made it clear enough that he got baligerant with me.










That is the tank. 
The concern is within the bottom brace says in instructions step one set on aqueoun stand or stand that can hold at least 150lbs. But that back bottom part scares me. Was told it would be fine but if it does leak or crash we will never be allowed fish in our condo again because strata will ban them and would probably not even allow 1 gal. I wanted to know if people have had it without the stand that can be purchased with it. Or maybe even if mine is defected? Looking at it now the top rim is the same as the bottom the top rim is cut for wires and an opening for a filter which is what makes me wonder as well, gah I don't know, I'm not a happy customer and this is turning out to be a cash cow instead of a wicked boxing day savings. This tank ended up costing me more in the purchase of it and returning trips there and back then my 36gal kit cost me....

Was told by petsmart without the aqueous stand it will hold water but how when it isn't even an even support all the way around. I want to know what others think.

The fish are 6black skirt, 3 serpae... wait that's only 9 oops. -.-

The 10gal has the remainder. So its intended purchase use is in use. God I have terrible sentence structure when stressed sorry. Really sorry. .-.

ATM my Cory are in a 2.5gal bucket with tetra whisper 10. Need to disperse my dwarf frogs, with my neon in my 3 gal and use 2 airfilters or use my 28qt under bed storage container and put my black skirt in. don't have any high top rubermades sadly. Fingers crossed my 10-20gal filter fits.and that the intake isn't too long.

The table is IKEA and our 36gal is on it due to where the supports are it works and is safe. It has a center block and strong arms. This is one of the few none MDF pieces. It is 10000x's sturdier then the stand that is made for the 36. The center block on its own could hold 40gal evenly dispersed or even 20gal column if those existed or whatever. 
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Due to the amount of water in the tank and not being allowed to add any more my intake won't reach and my suction cups for internal filter got thrown out. 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Third to be confused by this post.. but if I understand correctly you are:

1) worried the lid has only 3 sides cover the tank with the 4th side being open --> googled the tank and they all appear to have an open side so you can add filters/heaters etc and this seems normal

2) worried the tank will be too heavy on a kitchen table or something of that sort --> I figure almost any table can hold a 15 gallon tank which should weigh around 120-150 lbs

3) worried you dont have a filter running on your 36 gal tank but only 2 air pumps and are running out of time --> You don't need a filter for "short term" stuff. The air pumps will give enough oxygen and the fish could probably be in a bucket for a week without a filter and still be okay... and if all else fails just fill up the 36 gal for a few more hours


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

However 8skirts 3serpae, 5neons, 3 frogs, my angel that I have been trying to get rid of at a steal of a price considering size and color, my bet ta is way too much I would imagine. I'd have to change every 5 hours,

How would
4-5" bnp, 8skirts, 3 serpae, and angel in 10gal do foe the next 18hrs for home ever can answer this.

I can get my frogs in a 3 gal or a 2.5gal reptile tote, and the neons in the 3 gal but at that point for that one I'm severely overstocked. 


Gah -going insane-

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

The tank will be fine on a regular table. The stand sold specifically for it doesn't support the entire bottom anyway, just around the edges of the tank.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

The lid is fine it is the bottom as it has the same opening as on the top.

I know the table is OK. I'm just concerned with the bottom having the opening is ok. And if the plastic can hold the weight on the bottom.

Thank you guys for helping and bearing with me. .-.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

The bottom is fine like that


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Really? Seems so flimsy. D:

Kind of scared I got a bit of time an hour ago tl see if others had asked questions and i get to some pets art product review thing and a couple people had troubles with seems and many have had trouble with the lights dieing. -_- 

I just want this tank to work, my mom loves it and with the tough time we are going through trying to help me with things I'm not going to talk about, I just wanted her to have something that looks nice that she likes. And it's just gone south for the most part already. Dx I have been having a huge streak of semi here and there bad luck. One continuous streak since decemberish last year. So I take things extremely cautiously now. It sucks.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

you can cut those out if you can and just put it on the table.. I also hope it works for you..  I'm sure your mom will love it once it's set up.. planning can be the most difficult( exciting at the same time  ) part of getting a new tank


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Wait, cut what out?

And same, >< if I have enough money and this works out I need a new decoration. Lol. All the decor is short $1 decor. Only 3 of them look wicked. XD

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------

